# Topics > Books >  "The Driver in the Driverless Car: How Our Technology Choices Will Create the Future", Vivek Wadhwa, Alex Salkever, 2017

## Airicist

"The Driver in the Driverless Car: How Our Technology Choices Will Create the Future", Vivek Wadhwa, Alex Salkever, April 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"The Driver in the Driverless Car with Vivek Wadhwa"

August 31, 2017

----------

